# Secondary applicants qualifications.



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

For the _secondary applicant_, while filling the form 80/1221, we will have to mention all the qualifications/Degrees and employment details. But, do we also need to send across certified copies while lodging the application?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

aus_immi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> For the secondary applicant, while filling the form 80/1221, we will have to mention all the qualifications/Degrees and employment details. But, do we also need to send across certified copies while lodging the application?


Yes. My Agent told me to get copies of all employment and qualification proofs for my wife (she was my secondary applicant). We even had to leave out her first job details from the form as we did not have all the relevant documents to support our claim.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Yes. My Agent told me to get copies of all employment and qualification proofs for my wife (she was my secondary applicant). We even had to leave out her first job details from the form as we did not have all the relevant documents to support our claim.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks gg3103 for the quick response.
Do we need to send the certified copies or can we send the scanned color copies of relevant experience and qualifications?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

aus_immi said:


> Thanks gg3103 for the quick response.
> Do we need to send the certified copies or can we send the scanned color copies of relevant experience and qualifications?


Colored scans would suffice.


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Colored scans would suffice.


Do we have to provide all the documents along with primary application or can be emailed/posted afterwards.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

aus_immi said:


> Do we have to provide all the documents along with primary application or can be emailed/posted afterwards.


In my case, the agent only logged the application after verifying all the documents. He wanted to front-load all the possible documents except for PCC and Medicals.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

U id not add my work related documents as I did nt have any. I had worked with 4 organisations and had my own firm for 8 years. I did fill in the details but no documents attached. As for educational, yes we did attach those.


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

aus_immi said:


> Thanks gg3103 for the quick response.
> Do we need to send the certified copies or can we send the scanned color copies of relevant experience and qualifications?


If I'm not mistaken, if you have lodged your application online, color scanned copies are sufficient. However if it is a paper lodgement, you will need to physically mail the CERTIFIED copies to them.

*Online application = No need to certify, color scanned and emailed ok.
Paper application = Must certify documents and physically mail it.*


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Hi all, quick question, im referencing this link when i speak :
Online Points Test - Applicable from 1 July 2011

Quote:
My partner can pass skills assessment in an occupation on the applicable Skilled Occupations List for my subclass. -->(( This is ambigious))

Does this mean we've to do a skill assessment again like primary applicant ?? to claim those 5 points ? , any advice on partner skills would be appreciated .








My partner has been in paid, skilled employment for at least 12 of the last 24 month


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

Soudagar said:


> Hi all, quick question, im referencing this link when i speak :
> Online Points Test - Applicable from 1 July 2011
> 
> Quote:
> ...


Yes. Your partner has to apply for relevant body (ACS in case of IT background) and qualify for to claim any partner points.


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> U id not add my work related documents as I did nt have any. I had worked with 4 organisations and had my own firm for 8 years. I did fill in the details but no documents attached. As for educational, yes we did attach those.


Secondary applicant do not have to provide with copies of education qualifications and work exp. documents as they are not asked on form 80/1221. This was the response i got in another forum for the similar question I posted over there.

As in your case ANJ, as you did not provide with work related documents and CO not asking form them, half way proves that secondary applicant do not have to attach those documents.


----------

